# Newbie in need of some opinions



## aisling (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everybody...I'm hoping to get some opinions on my personal situation. If this isn't in the right place, I'm sorry!

I did try to search for something similiar and came up with nothing, so hopefully you all will have some thoughts: Long story short, I am 26, been married for almost 14 months (woohoo!) and DH and I are feeling more than ready to TTC. However, I have never been to the Dr. for an annual! My reasons a pretty good (I think!) and I won't go into them now unless someone thinks they would need to know in order to form an opinion. Things have always been very normal for me; very regular periods from the time I was 11, never severe cramps and my cramps all but disapeared when I started to use The Keeper 3 years ago, no major changes in the duration or heaviness, etc. Basically, yo obvious reasons for concern.

I do have an appt. now for an annual with a midwife in my area for July 26th. But DH and I really don't want to wait that long! The dilemma is this: would it be completelt irresponisble for us to TTC before I have ever been to the Dr? My gut is telling me that we should wait, so I am pretty sure that's what we'll end up doing, but the MDC women seem to be so wise, I wanted to get some opinions and see if I am off my rocker or on the mark or somewhere in between!

Thanks for reading, and thanks for responding!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmmm, I think I would wait. I would want to know for a fact that I didn't have any cervical or breast changes that might be indicative of cancer before I started TTC. I would also want to know I was STD-free. (Not to be insulting, you and your dh may both have been virgins when you married, but if you weren't, there's always a chance of STDs.) (Even if you were a virgin, annual exams are still a good idea - they're not just about STDs! Sorry, hope I'm not assuming too much here.)

Is there any possibility you could get an earlier exam? I know how hard it is to wait when you really want to start TTC.

Also, do you have Toni Weschler's book Taking Charge of Your Fertility? If not, pick it up - it will help you figure out exactly when to TTC for maximum effectiveness.

Good luck!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd say follow your heart and wait until after your annual appointment with your midwife. If you become pregnant after that meeting, you will feel more at peace and comfortable with your pregnancy than you might feel if you were to become pregnant prior to then.

And I second Quirky's recommendation of Toni Weschler's book Taking Charge of Your Fertility! Get it now, read through it and start charting! I started charting almost two years ago after searching for a non-hormonal method of birth control that would utilize my fertility signs (I knew they existed, but I had never been taught how to interpret them!). We charted for about 8 cycles before consciously beginning our quest to become pregnant, and then for another 6 cycles until achieving pregnancy. And it was a fascinating experience for both me and my partner. He felt responsible and involved in our fertility and sexual health instead of worried and concerned that we might become pregnant when we weren't emotionally and physically prepared.

warmly,
claudia
waiting for our spring baby...


----------



## aisling (Apr 26, 2004)

Yep...we're going to wait!  We both feel really comfortable with it (anxious to get going, but still, comfortable with waiting), so that is definitely the way to go.

Thanks for your thoughts and input, TurboClaudia and Quirky. I'm going to get the book you suggested and make the most of the next few months. Might as well make waiting a worthwhile thing, eh?

Thanks again!

Meg


----------

